# Feedback on Personal Statement Draft? USC Film and Television Production MFA



## rainydays (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I'm applying to USC for a film and television production MFA, and I was wondering if anyone would be able to give me some feedback on my personal statement? I'm a bit nervous because while it is really authentic, I'm afraid I may be pushing it to far. I'd really appreciate some feedback!


----------



## green-scarf (Sep 21, 2020)

I’d be willing to offer feedback


----------



## acsiv (Sep 22, 2020)

Happy to take a look


----------



## Ezra G. (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi Rainydays, I'd also consider giving feedback. I'm not sure how valuable it'd be as I'm also a prospective student and don't have any insider information. But I've had some similar questions about mine.


----------



## MFAman (Sep 23, 2020)

Send it to me and I'll take a look. I was accepted into USC's MFA program without an interview. I might be able to offer insight into how faculty may feel about your content.

Best of luck!


----------



## alana (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm willing to read your ps and give your advice~ I will give my feedback asap
You can send it to my mailbox:  everyrising@tom.com


----------



## ashjupiterw (Nov 14, 2021)

rainydays said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm applying to USC for a film and television production MFA, and I was wondering if anyone would be able to give me some feedback on my personal statement? I'm a bit nervous because while it is really authentic, I'm afraid I may be pushing it to far. I'd really appreciate some feedback!


Hello! I was wondering if you would give feedback on my personal statement! I am not feeling so strongly about it! Thank you so much!


----------

